# Messi ha deciso di lasciare il Barca



## Snake (25 Agosto 2020)

Clamorosa notizia dall'Argentina e confermata anche da fonti spagnole, Messi avrebbe comunicato via fax al Barca la volontà di andare via. Secondo Onda cero Messi userebbe una clausola che gli permetterebbe di rescindere il contratto unilateralmente.

*Onda Cero: la decisione di Messi è definitiva. Andrà via. Non prenderà parte nemmeno ai test in programma in settimana.

Anche Marca conferma che Messi lascerà il Barça.

**secondo TyC Sports che ha lanciato per prima la notizia il Manchester City sarebbe la squadra favorita*

Puyol su Twitter:"Rispetto ed ammirazione, Leo. Tutto il mio appoggio amico".

*Legali Barcelona: " Clausola scaduta,la richiesta non ha sostanza legale". Sport.es

**Su Messi c'è anche l'Inter. Chiesto aiuto a Xi. QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/messi-lin...ml#post2117125


----------



## Andris (25 Agosto 2020)

clamoroso che vada via o che qualcuno utilizzi il fax ancora ? 

non è in scadenza,chi paga 700 milioni per averlo un anno prima ?
in spagna è obbligatorio mettere la clausola
solo se lo vogliono vendere andrà via e comunque dovranno avere molti soldi,così rifaranno la squadra e placheranno l'ira dei tifosi.


----------



## LukeLike (25 Agosto 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia dall'Argentina e confermata anche da fonti spagnole, Messi avrebbe comunicato via fax al Barca la volontà di andare via. Secondo Onda cero Messi userebbe una clausola che gli permetterebbe di rescindere il contratto unilateralmente.



Ora si spiega la permanenza di Conte all'Inter


----------



## danjr (25 Agosto 2020)

È già dell’Inter dai


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia dall'Argentina e confermata anche da fonti spagnole, Messi avrebbe comunicato via fax al Barca la volontà di andare via. Secondo Onda cero Messi userebbe una clausola che gli permetterebbe di rescindere il contratto unilateralmente.



Ho una sorta di deja vu....

Spero che non sarà così...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Agosto 2020)

Lo vedo già in nerazzurro...purtroppo


----------



## Snake (25 Agosto 2020)

*notizia confermata da Marca*


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Agosto 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia dall'Argentina e confermata anche da fonti spagnole, Messi avrebbe comunicato via fax al Barca la volontà di andare via. Secondo Onda cero Messi userebbe una clausola che gli permetterebbe di rescindere il contratto unilateralmente.



Da una parte Pep, dall'altra Zanetti....chi lo convincera?


----------



## Snake (25 Agosto 2020)

*Alfredo Martínez Onda Cero: Messi non si presenterà alla ripresa degli allenamenti, la sua decisione è definitiva*


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2020)

*Onda Cero: la decisione di Messi è definitiva. Andrà via. Non prenderà parte nemmeno ai test in programma in settimana.*


----------



## LukeLike (25 Agosto 2020)

Caspita però si parla tanto del Chelsea, ma anche l'Inter anno prossimo con Messi, Modric, Vidal e Aubameyang non scherza mica eh


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia dall'Argentina e confermata anche da fonti spagnole, Messi avrebbe comunicato via fax al Barca la volontà di andare via. Secondo Onda cero Messi userebbe una clausola che gli permetterebbe di rescindere il contratto unilateralmente.
> 
> *Onda Cero: la decisione di Messi è definitiva. Andrà via. Non prenderà parte nemmeno ai test in programma in settimana.
> 
> Anche Marca conferma che Messi lascerà il Barça.*



La vedo nera.


----------



## Andris (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La vedo nera.



lo devono sempre pagare.
CR7 è stato pagato 112 milioni dalla juve ed aveva chiesto al presidente di lasciarlo andare.
più i soldi dello stipendio mostruoso ovviamente


----------



## kipstar (25 Agosto 2020)

forse va al city?


----------



## Prealpi (25 Agosto 2020)

In un mondo normale è impossibile possa andare all'Inda, a questo punto credo City o PSG le uniche che se lo possono permettere


----------



## Raryof (25 Agosto 2020)

Se fossimo di Arnault non avrei dubbi, lo dissi già tempo fa.
Purtroppo siamo degli strozzinazzi e stiam qui a parlare dei miglioramenti di Calabria e del ritrovamento della condizione fisica del forte Conti.
Non lo vedo in Francia o Premiere, purtroppo, andrà all'Inter che cederà Lautaro al Barca.


----------



## Beppe85 (25 Agosto 2020)

Per me all'inter non va.
Starei attento ai gobbi...
Già immagino Agnellone andare a dire: alla Juve abbiamo riunito i più forti del mondo ecc. ecc.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Agosto 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia dall'Argentina e confermata anche da fonti spagnole, Messi avrebbe comunicato via fax al Barca la volontà di andare via. Secondo Onda cero Messi userebbe una clausola che gli permetterebbe di rescindere il contratto unilateralmente.
> 
> *Onda Cero: la decisione di Messi è definitiva. Andrà via. Non prenderà parte nemmeno ai test in programma in settimana.
> 
> Anche Marca conferma che Messi lascerà il Barça.*



è già dell'Inter.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se fossimo di Arnault non avrei dubbi, lo dissi già tempo fa.
> Purtroppo siamo degli strozzinazzi e stiam qui a parlare dei miglioramenti di Calabria e del ritrovamento della condizione fisica del forte Conti.
> Non lo vedo in Francia o Premiere, purtroppo, andrà all'Inter che cederà Lautaro al Barca.



In effetti l'incastro potrebbe essere proprio quello. Una sorta di scambio alla pari.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Agosto 2020)

mi è capitato 5 minuti fa sotto mano il QS (in cartaceo) e c'era scritto:

Moratti fa sognare i tifosi dell'Inter : "Suning vuole Messi"


----------



## Snake (25 Agosto 2020)

*Rac1: Il Barca conferma di aver ricevuto da Messi un fax per la rescissione del contratto. Riunione d'emergenza della diretta del Barca nelle prossime ore*


----------



## cris (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La vedo nera.



No..dai... che degrado... mi fai prender paura


----------



## Djici (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ho una sorta di deja vu....
> 
> Spero che non sarà così...



Pure io.
Alla faccia di chi e contento per la Serie A e di chi e contento perché CR7 alla Juve gli svuota il salvadanaio...
Messi a l'Inter sarebbe impossibile da digerire per un milanista... Soprattutto ora dove ci stanno dicendo che Aurier prende troppo e che Chiesa e impossibile per noi...


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Agosto 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Rac1: Il Barca conferma di aver ricevuto da Messi un fax per la rescissione del contratto. Riunione d'emergenza della diretta del Barca nelle prossime ore*



Per me non va all'Inter a questo punto..

Messi. Neymar. Mbappe... se non vincono la CL il prossimo anno nemmeno con questi..


----------



## Snake (25 Agosto 2020)

*secondo TyC Sports che ha lanciato per prima la notizia il Manchester City sarebbe la squadra favorita*


----------



## Prealpi (25 Agosto 2020)

L'unica cosa che non riesco a capire è come se lo possono permettere, parlo dell'Inda, ha dei costi esorbitanti


----------



## Raryof (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> In effetti l'incastro potrebbe essere proprio quello. Una sorta di scambio alla pari.



120 mln da Lautaro, 120 Messi, ingaggio agevolato dal fisco italiano e se non sbaglio Messi ha pure preso la residenza in Italia quindi non ci sono più grossi dubbi.
Brutta botta per noi, già siamo il nulla e ci vediamo arrivare Cristina e Messi in Italia con noi che stiamo a guardare, assurdo, ci hanno ammazzato del tutto.


----------



## Djici (25 Agosto 2020)

Messi che lascia.. sarebbe una ferita quasi impossibile da guarire per i spagnoli.
Penso che possano rimediare solo prendendo il giocatore numero 2 nel post covid.
Il presidente si deve presentare con Calha#10 e con la fascia. Non ci sono alternative.


----------



## Molenko (25 Agosto 2020)

Scelta epocale, che non mi aspettavo. Credevo avrebbe chiuso al Barcellona.

Vediamo che succede, ma non capisco perché dovrebbe andare all'Inter. So che a qualche troll farebbe piacere per spalare ancora più melma sul Milan, però basi vere non ce ne sono.


----------



## Snake (25 Agosto 2020)

*Carles Puyol pochi minuti fa su twitter: rispetto e ammirazione amico, tutto il mio appoggio*


----------



## Theochedeo (25 Agosto 2020)

Per è già dell'Inter. Troppi indizi.


----------



## chicagousait (25 Agosto 2020)

Abbiamo il numero di fax del Barcellona? 



Oggettivamente pochissime squadre se lo possono permettere un mutuo simile


----------



## hakaishin (25 Agosto 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> No..dai... che degrado... mi fai prender paura



Oh raga se l’Inter ha 500 milioni da investire buon per loro. Mi sembra difficile. Io credo che se lo contengono psg, city e united. Vedo favorito il psg soprattutto dopo aver perso la finale.
Voglio proprio vedere messi fuori dal barca e in Francia faticherebbe meno


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Agosto 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> *secondo TyC Sports che la lanciato per prima la notizia il Manchester City sarebbe la squadra favorita*



Molto possibile.. il City cerca di fare come la Juve con Ronaldo per fare il salto in CL (Anche se non è servito tanto).

Per me o la squadra del Qatar o Emirati Arabi..


----------



## davidelynch (25 Agosto 2020)

All'Inter sarebbe moralmente una mazzata dura da digerire, speriamo vada altrove.


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Agosto 2020)

Vergognoso lasciare dopo un 8-2. Distruggerà l’immenso ricordo che hanno di lui


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Agosto 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> *secondo TyC Sports che la lanciato per prima la notizia il Manchester City sarebbe la squadra favorita*



Andrà al City.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Agosto 2020)

dai va al City da Maestro Pep


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2020)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Vergognoso lasciare dopo un 8-2. Distruggerà l’immenso ricordo che hanno di lui



Ma va sto calcio di amichevoli estive post Covid se lo dimenticheranno tutti molto presto. Nemmeno il Bayern se l'è goduta come le coppe precedenti secondo me.


----------



## enigmistic02 (25 Agosto 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia dall'Argentina e confermata anche da fonti spagnole, Messi avrebbe comunicato via fax al Barca la volontà di andare via. Secondo Onda cero Messi userebbe una clausola che gli permetterebbe di rescindere il contratto unilateralmente.
> 
> *Onda Cero: la decisione di Messi è definitiva. Andrà via. Non prenderà parte nemmeno ai test in programma in settimana.
> 
> Anche Marca conferma che Messi lascerà il Barça.*



Anche andasse all'Inter, non è questo genere di colpi che invidio alle altre. Aggiungo che Messi nell'Inter di Conte per me non c'entra niente, e che l'argentino fuori dal contesto Barca/Liga/Spagna è tutto da valutare.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La vedo nera.




Guarda, quasi quasi spero che vada all'Inter così i tifosi dell'Associazione Commercialisti Milan si renderanno conto in che tunnel ci stiamo cacciando con i debosciati che sono a capo del Milan. E chissà che così la smettano di smenarcela con i loro mantra: dobbiamo ridurre i costi, liberiamo lo spazio a bilancio, occhio a non dare troppo a Ibra ecc. Sarebbe "fantastico" se l'Inter ci sbattesse in faccia Messi, sarebbe una triggerata clamorosa. 

E attenzione che Messi all'Inter non sarà il flop economico di Ronaldo con la Juve. Con un miliardo di cinesi alle spalle questi sfonderanno, altroché.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Agosto 2020)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Vergognoso lasciare dopo un 8-2. Distruggerà l’immenso ricordo che hanno di lui



Tra l’altro è il solito pessimo uomo..vuole usare la clausola di rescissione unilaterale che era valida fino al 31 maggio ma lui è convinto che con la pandemia la causa slitta


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia dall'Argentina e confermata anche da fonti spagnole, Messi avrebbe comunicato via fax al Barca la volontà di andare via. Secondo Onda cero Messi userebbe una clausola che gli permetterebbe di rescindere il contratto unilateralmente.
> 
> *Onda Cero: la decisione di Messi è definitiva. Andrà via. Non prenderà parte nemmeno ai test in programma in settimana.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Agosto 2020)

Messi ha chiesto al Barcellona di rescindere il contratto.


----------



## Prealpi (25 Agosto 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Tra l’altro è il solito pessimo uomo..vuole usare la clausola di rescissione unilaterale che era valida fino al 31 maggio ma lui è convinto che con la pandemia la causa slitta



Dubito fortemente


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2020)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Vergognoso lasciare dopo un 8-2. Distruggerà l’immenso ricordo che hanno di lui



Esatto. Ciò che ho scritto da subito. Pazzesco che Messi lasci il Barça dopo un 2-8.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (25 Agosto 2020)

Lasciare dopo un 8-2... da perdente. 
Ma soprattutto lasciare nel momento peggiore del suo “amato” Barca... Si dimostra l’ometto piccino picció che tanti dicono sia.


----------



## Prealpi (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Esatto. Ciò che ho scritto da subito. Pazzesco che Messi lasci il Barça dopo un 2-8.



Infatti


----------



## Prealpi (25 Agosto 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Lasciare dopo un 8-2... da perdente.
> Ma soprattutto lasciare nel momento peggiore del suo “amato” Barca... Si dimostra l’ometto piccino picció che tanti dicono sia.



Assolutamente d'accordo


----------



## Snake (25 Agosto 2020)

sono 15 anni che si prende del senza palle perchè non si mette in discussione altrove, vedo che è già cambiata la narrativa.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Guarda, quasi quasi spero che vada all'Inter così i tifosi dell'Associazione Commercialisti Milan si renderanno conto in che tunnel ci stiamo cacciando con i debosciati che sono a capo del Milan. E chissà che così la smettano di smenarcela con i loro mantra: dobbiamo ridurre i costi, liberiamo lo spazio a bilancio, occhio a non dare troppo a Ibra ecc. Sarebbe "fantastico" se l'Inter ci sbattesse in faccia Messi, sarebbe una triggerata clamorosa.
> 
> E attenzione che Messi all'Inter non sarà il flop economico di Ronaldo con la Juve. Con un miliardo di cinesi alle spalle questi sfonderanno, altroché.



Noi dobbiamo solo sperare di confermare Ibra. Per me sarebbe il più decisivo dei 3. Penaldo è già quasi stufo della Juve e Messi nel calcio italiano è tutto da valutare. Ovviamente non possiamo competere con loro per il resto della squadra ma come uomo simbolo Ibra potrebbe essere super carico di affrontare nello stesso campionato sia CR7 sia Messi


----------



## danjr (25 Agosto 2020)

Vediamo come se la caverà nel campionato italiano, bello smacco anche per la Juve


----------



## pazzomania (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La vedo nera.



guarda il lato positivo ( impegnandomi proprio eh): l' Inter non è nostro avversario diretto, lo sarà ( speriamo) quando ormai Messi non sarà più Messi.

Se fossimo in competizione diretta sarebbe da suicidarsi, ma per fortuna ci suscita al massimo invidia.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Agosto 2020)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Dubito fortemente



Mi sa che finisce a battaglia legale...


----------



## pazzomania (25 Agosto 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Vediamo come se la caverà nel campionato italiano, bello smacco anche per la Juve



Come vuoi che si comporterà? Farà quel ca...o che vuole....


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Agosto 2020)

ecco perchè Gazidis tardava a rinnovare Ibra


----------



## Molenko (25 Agosto 2020)

Tra l'altro Messi con il calcio che Conte ha sempre fatto vedere c'entra molto poco. Negli ultimi anni l'Argentina e lo stesso Barcellona ruotavano continuamente attorno al dilemma: quali uomini metto attorno a Messi per esaltare le sue infinite qualità? E si son visti esperimenti di ogni tipo, ricordo anche un Vidal esterno. Conte non è un allenatore che si pone questi problemi, lo abbiamo visto con Eriksen: ha provato col 3-4-1-2, ma la squadra era sbilanciatissima, e allora il danese, pur essendo un campione, sta in panchina. le punte devono lavorare continuamente in tutte e due le fasi. 
C'era qualche pericolo in più se fosse arrivato un tecnico più flessibile e meno dogmatico.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ho una sorta di deja vu....
> 
> Spero che non sarà così...


Pure io temo che andrà all'Inter, poi le voci sulla casa a Milano... Speriamo che il suo ex allenatore Guardiola lo convinca fino all'ultimo ad andare al City.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Agosto 2020)

Comunque ragazzi, quelle proiezione sul duomo? dai...


----------



## hakaishin (25 Agosto 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> sono 15 anni che si prende del senza palle perchè non si mette in discussione altrove, vedo che è già cambiata la narrativa.



Dai non si lascia così, nel periodo più difficile, la squadra che ti ha dato tutto e che è la sua casa. Poteva andare via 2 anni fa.
È un ometto...


----------



## hakaishin (25 Agosto 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi, quelle proiezione sul duomo? dai...



Quindi l’Inter può investire qualcosa come 500 milioni in 3-4 anni? Siete sicuri?


----------



## mandraghe (25 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Noi dobbiamo solo sperare di confermare Ibra. Per me sarebbe il più decisivo dei 3. Penaldo è già quasi stufo della Juve e Messi nel calcio italiano è tutto da valutare. Ovviamente non possiamo competere con loro per il resto della squadra ma come uomo simbolo Ibra potrebbe essere super carico di affrontare nello stesso campionato sia CR7 sia Messi



Quello sicuro. Ibra per noi sarebbe più decisivo. Perché senza lo svedese siamo una squadra davvero ridicola.


----------



## Prealpi (25 Agosto 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mi sa che finisce a battaglia legale...


Credo sia scontato


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Agosto 2020)

*Puyol su Twitter:"Rispetto ed ammirazione, Leo. Tutto il mio appoggio amico*


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Agosto 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> sono 15 anni che si prende del senza palle perchè non si mette in discussione altrove, vedo che è già cambiata la narrativa.



Ovvio,ora torna utile denigrarlo perché sta' per andare all'Inter mentre noi annotiamo la crescita esponenziale di Calabria e Chala.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Agosto 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quindi l’Inter può investire qualcosa come 500 milioni in 3-4 anni? Siete sicuri?



Bisogna vedere.. se arriva mica è gratis il cartellino?

Con un ingaggio da 20/30 milioni netti... con lo sgravio fiscale costa la metà di CR7, per dire...

Certo è tantissimo, ma l' Inter ormai con la CL ha preso il decollo del fatturato, anche se concordo con te che mi pare una bella spesa.

Vedremo...


----------



## Prealpi (25 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ovvio,ora torna utile denigrarlo perché sta' per andare all'Inter mentre noi annotiamo la crescita esponenziale di Calabria e Chala.


Ma chi lo dice che sta andando all'Inda?


----------



## Molenko (25 Agosto 2020)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Ma chi lo dice che sta andando all'Inda?



Il loro cervello.


----------



## Prealpi (25 Agosto 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Bisogna vedere.. se arriva mica è gratis il cartellino?
> 
> Con un ingaggio da 20/30 milioni netti... con lo sgravio fiscale costa la metà di CR7, per dire...
> 
> ...



20-30 milioni netti non si muove nemmeno, ne guadagna molti di più


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Agosto 2020)

Moratti sbaglio o sta mattina ha detto che l'Inter tratta Messi? Aveva anche detto che Conte sarebbe rimasto visto che aveva sentito il cinese.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia dall'Argentina e confermata anche da fonti spagnole, Messi avrebbe comunicato via fax al Barca la volontà di andare via. Secondo Onda cero Messi userebbe una clausola che gli permetterebbe di rescindere il contratto unilateralmente.
> 
> *Onda Cero: la decisione di Messi è definitiva. Andrà via. Non prenderà parte nemmeno ai test in programma in settimana.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Prealpi (25 Agosto 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Il loro cervello.


Io credo che molta gente viva in un mondo non reale, a quelle cifre solo gli sceicchi


----------



## Solo (25 Agosto 2020)

Speriamo che questo segni il declino del Farça.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Agosto 2020)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> 20-30 milioni netti non si muove nemmeno, ne guadagna molti di più



non credo che l' Inter gli darebbe 40/50...


----------



## Snake (25 Agosto 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Dai non si lascia così, nel periodo più difficile, la squadra che ti ha dato tutto e che è la sua casa. Poteva andare via 2 anni fa.
> È un ometto...



infatti doveva lasciare dopo anfield quando gli hanno rovinato una delle migliori annate della carriera.


----------



## mil77 (25 Agosto 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> clamoroso che vada via o che qualcuno utilizzi il fax ancora ?
> 
> non è in scadenza,chi paga 700 milioni per averlo un anno prima ?
> in spagna è obbligatorio mettere la clausola
> solo se lo vogliono vendere andrà via e comunque dovranno avere molti soldi,così rifaranno la squadra e placheranno l'ira dei tifosi.



No ha come clausola la rescissione unilaterale del contratto. Va via a 0. Lo prende chi gli da 50 milioni di stipendio netto.


----------



## Prealpi (25 Agosto 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> non credo che l' Inter gli darebbe 40/50...



Lui prende quei soldi, dubito rinunci al 50%


----------



## Raryof (25 Agosto 2020)

Messi andrà all'Inter per le agevolazioni fiscali che avrebbe qui da noi, nient'altro, non gli frega niente di vincere la Champs ancora, un po' come Ibra che però non l'ha mai vinta, un po' come Cristina che ne ha vinte 18-19.
Se l'Inter vende Lautaro può permetterselo, i cinesini i soldi li hanno e se per loro Messi è un affare di stato se lo prendono, punto, noi non capiamo perché non abbiamo mai avuto una proprietà di calcio ambiziosa negli ultimi 14-15 anni e siamo intossicati dal Giannino, noi siamo quelli dei piccoli miglioramenti per estremi risultati, ricordatevelo sempre.


----------



## chicagousait (25 Agosto 2020)

Un capitano non abbandona mai la sua nave che affonda ma questo non vale per Messi


----------



## mil77 (25 Agosto 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Pure io.
> Alla faccia di chi e contento per la Serie A e di chi e contento perché CR7 alla Juve gli svuota il salvadanaio...
> Messi a l'Inter sarebbe impossibile da digerire per un milanista... Soprattutto ora dove ci stanno dicendo che Aurier prende troppo e che Chiesa e impossibile per noi...



Guarda a me Messi all'inter non fa ne caldo ne freddo...sopratutto con conte in panchina...


----------



## hakaishin (25 Agosto 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Bisogna vedere.. se arriva mica è gratis il cartellino?
> 
> Con un ingaggio da 20/30 milioni netti... con lo sgravio fiscale costa la metà di CR7, per dire...
> 
> ...


Ma sai quanto prende messi? Tra fisso e variabile oltre 70 milioni. Pensi che si accontenti della metà? Non succederà mai, soprattutto conoscendo quanto è avido. E pensi davvero che il Barcellona si faccia fregare e accetti di lasciarlo libero? Dai..
Fatturato..ancora ne devono mangiare di pane duro per fare certe cose (modo di dire delle mie parti  )
Ripeto se hanno 500 milioni da buttare buon per loro. O magari finiscono peggio di noi..


----------



## hakaishin (25 Agosto 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> infatti doveva lasciare dopo anfield quando gli hanno rovinato una delle migliori annate della carriera.



Poteva evitare di rinnovare 2 anni fa..invece gli faceva comodo farsi riempire di soldi in quel momento?


----------



## Andris (25 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> No ha come clausola la rescissione unilaterale del contratto. Va via a 0. Lo prende chi gli da 50 milioni di stipendio netto.



sulla Gazzetta dello Sport scrivono che quella presunta clausola valga solo se lo comunichi entro il 31 maggio di ogni stagione,così il Barcelona avrebbe tre mesi di mercato per ovviare,mentre oggi siamo al 25 agosto per cui non è applicabile.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Agosto 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Speriamo che questo segni il declino del Farça.



Il barça può solo risalire da oggi, come se non fosse già abbastanza in declino


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia dall'Argentina e confermata anche da fonti spagnole, Messi avrebbe comunicato via fax al Barca la volontà di andare via. Secondo Onda cero Messi userebbe una clausola che gli permetterebbe di rescindere il contratto unilateralmente.
> 
> *Onda Cero: la decisione di Messi è definitiva. Andrà via. Non prenderà parte nemmeno ai test in programma in settimana.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## mil77 (25 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Messi andrà all'Inter per le agevolazioni fiscali che avrebbe qui da noi, nient'altro, non gli frega niente di vincere la Champs ancora, un po' come Ibra che però non l'ha mai vinta, un po' come Cristina che ne ha vinte 18-19.
> Se l'Inter vende Lautaro può permetterselo, i cinesini i soldi li hanno e se per loro Messi è un affare di stato se lo prendono, punto, noi non capiamo perché non abbiamo mai avuto una proprietà di calcio ambiziosa negli ultimi 14-15 anni e siamo intossicati dal Giannino, noi siamo quelli dei piccoli miglioramenti per estremi risultati, ricordatevelo sempre.



A messi interessa il netto non certo le agevolazioni del datore di lavoro...certo se l'inter gli da 50 milioni all'anno netti va all'inter sicuro. La casa in italia e la proiezione sul duomo sono indizi ma poi servono i soldi. Poi io messi con conte proprio non ce lo vedo.


----------



## Snake (25 Agosto 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Poteva evitare di rinnovare 2 anni fa..invece gli faceva comodo farsi riempire di soldi in quel momento?



presidente del Manchester City 2 anni fa:“Un mio rimpianto è Messi. Chiedemmo a Guardiola di parlarci, gli offrimmo tre volte lo stipendio del Barcellona, ma non ha mai accettato”.

l'ometto mercenario


----------



## RojoNero (25 Agosto 2020)

inizio davvero a cagarmi sotto! troppi segnali che va... che va... non riesco nemmeno a scriverlo


----------



## mil77 (25 Agosto 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> sulla Gazzetta dello Sport scrivono che quella presunta clausola valga solo se lo comunichi entro il 31 maggio di ogni stagione,così il Barcelona avrebbe tre mesi di mercato per ovviare,mentre oggi siamo al 25 agosto per cui non è applicabile.



Vero. Pero il fax che ha mandato é per la rescissione unilaterale. Penso che messi voglia far valere la clausola visto che la stagione é stata prolungata fino a fine agosto.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Agosto 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Dai non si lascia così, nel periodo più difficile, la squadra che ti ha dato tutto e che è la sua casa. Poteva andare via 2 anni fa.
> È un ometto...



C'è da dire che ha ABBONDANTEMENTE ripagato la fiducia concessagli


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Agosto 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> sono 15 anni che si prende del senza palle perchè non si mette in discussione altrove, vedo che è già cambiata la narrativa.



appunto. il barca cambia ed è accettabile che cambi anche lui. cosa c'entra se è dopo una sconfitta?


----------



## hakaishin (25 Agosto 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> presidente del Manchester City 2 anni fa:“Un mio rimpianto è Messi. Chiedemmo a Guardiola di parlarci, gli offrimmo tre volte lo stipendio del Barcellona, ma non ha mai accettato”.
> 
> l'ometto mercenario


Perchè gli conveniva stare a casa sua dove comanda più del presidente. E ora se ne va nel momento più cupo, nel momento del bisogno.
Un vero leader eh


----------



## hakaishin (25 Agosto 2020)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che ha ABBONDANTEMENTE ripagato la fiducia concessagli



Si certo ma finire così è tristissimo. Sta scappando e nella peggiore delle maniere. Il voler per forza usare la clausola è una brutta cosa.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Agosto 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si certo ma finire così è tristissimo. Sta scappando e nella peggiore delle maniere. Io voler per forza usare la clausola è una brutta cosa.



Si, effettivamente si


----------



## Andris (25 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Vero. Pero il fax che ha mandato é per la rescissione unilaterale. Penso che messi voglia far valere la clausola visto che la stagione é stata prolungata fino a fine agosto.



non credo sia automatico che la scadenza di tutte le clausole venga prolungata,anche perchè il suo non è un contratto in scadenza al 30 giugno scorso per cui non ha avuto effetti lockdown.
mi sembra difficile spuntarla,vedremo.


----------



## koti (25 Agosto 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia dall'Argentina e confermata anche da fonti spagnole, Messi avrebbe comunicato via fax al Barca la volontà di andare via. Secondo Onda cero Messi userebbe una clausola che gli permetterebbe di rescindere il contratto unilateralmente.
> 
> *Onda Cero: la decisione di Messi è definitiva. Andrà via. Non prenderà parte nemmeno ai test in programma in settimana.
> 
> ...



Va al City dai, credo che di Messi all'Inter se ne parli solo in Italia lol.


----------



## King of the North (25 Agosto 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> clamoroso che vada via o che qualcuno utilizzi il fax ancora ?
> 
> non è in scadenza,chi paga 700 milioni per averlo un anno prima ?
> in spagna è obbligatorio mettere la clausola
> solo se lo vogliono vendere andrà via e comunque dovranno avere molti soldi,così rifaranno la squadra e placheranno l'ira dei tifosi.



Di questa clausola per liberarsi a zero se ne è parlato già negli anni passati.....detto questo clausola o non clausola, dopo tutto ciò che Messi ha dato al Barcellona, se chiede di essere liberato a zero verrà liberato a zero. Settimana prossima secondo me si saprà già il colore della nuova maglia.


----------



## Snake (25 Agosto 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Perchè gli conveniva stare a casa sua dove comanda più del presidente. E ora se ne va nel momento più cupo, nel momento del bisogno.
> Un vero leader eh



comanda talmente tanto che gli hanno fatto fuori l'amico fraterno


----------



## Dany20 (25 Agosto 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia dall'Argentina e confermata anche da fonti spagnole, Messi avrebbe comunicato via fax al Barca la volontà di andare via. Secondo Onda cero Messi userebbe una clausola che gli permetterebbe di rescindere il contratto unilateralmente.
> 
> *Onda Cero: la decisione di Messi è definitiva. Andrà via. Non prenderà parte nemmeno ai test in programma in settimana.
> 
> ...


Messi andrebbe solo in un club in cui gli permetta di vincere la CL.


----------



## sipno (25 Agosto 2020)

Sono contento di vederlo altrove.
Ma rimane e si conferma un ometto


----------



## Andris (25 Agosto 2020)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Di questa clausola per liberarsi a zero se ne è parlato già negli anni passati.....detto questo clausola o non clausola, dopo tutto ciò che Messi ha dato al Barcellona, se chiede di essere liberato a zero verrà liberato a zero. Settimana prossima secondo me si saprà già il colore della nuova maglia.



non penso a zero,ci sono troppe variabili: concorrenza rafforzata in champions,valore del club calato,tifosi arrabbiati,elezioni presidenziali
per un'offerta irrinunciabile sarebbe diverso


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Agosto 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si certo ma finire così è tristissimo. Sta scappando e nella peggiore delle maniere. Il voler per forza usare la clausola è una brutta cosa.



io vedo un po' di bruciore in te. anzi un po' tanto.

comunque tranquillo andrà al city, magari all'inter...


----------



## hakaishin (25 Agosto 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> comanda talmente tanto che gli hanno fatto fuori l'amico fraterno



Il Barcellona è in una situazione economica grave. Lui deve anche capire che non esiste solo MESSI.
Ok ha dato tanto ma il Barcellona gli ha dato praticamente mezzo miliardo di euro...


----------



## mil77 (25 Agosto 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> non credo sia automatico che la scadenza di tutte le clausole venga prolungata,anche perchè il suo non è un contratto in scadenza al 30 giugno scorso per cui non ha avuto effetti lockdown.
> mi sembra difficile spuntarla,vedremo.



Appunto. Però in spagna dicono che lui ha comunicato ufficialmente di voler usare quella clasuola. Certo se vanno x vie legali messi rischia di stare fermo un anno


----------



## hakaishin (25 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io vedo un po' di bruciore in te. anzi un po' tanto.
> 
> comunque tranquillo andrà al city, magari all'inter...



Bruciore? Ma per quale motivo? Se lo prendono non posso che fargli i complimenti. Noi Ronaldo e loro Messi. La sfida sarebbe ancora più bella. Non puoi che fargli i complimenti se lo prendono. Non avessi avuto Ronaldo, avrebbe bruciato e avrei avuto sana invidia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Agosto 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> non credo sia automatico che la scadenza di tutte le clausole venga prolungata,anche perchè il suo non è un contratto in scadenza al 30 giugno scorso per cui non ha avuto effetti lockdown.
> mi sembra difficile spuntarla,vedremo.



potrebbe essere che prolungando il contratto per giocare fino ad agosto si sia prolungata anche quella clausola. anzi sarà così.


----------



## Snake (25 Agosto 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona è in una situazione economica grave. Lui deve anche capire che non esiste solo MESSI.
> Ok ha dato tanto ma il Barcellona gli ha dato praticamente mezzo miliardo di euro...



soldi che avrebbe preso anche altrove


----------



## hakaishin (25 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> potrebbe essere che prolungando il contratto per giocare fino ad agosto si sia prolungata anche quella clausola. anzi sarà così.



No, perché il suo contratto non era in scadenza e la clausole non hanno proroghe a meno che sia previsto. A sky stanno dicendo che sia possibile si vada in tribunale


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Agosto 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona è in una situazione economica grave. Lui deve anche capire che non esiste solo MESSI.
> Ok ha dato tanto ma il Barcellona gli ha dato praticamente mezzo miliardo di euro...



eh va be ma prima di lui il barcellona non era una grande mondiale. ora si. hanno vissuto anni incredibili tipo milan di berlusconi. esistevano solo loro e sono entrati nella leggenda del calcio col real ed il milan.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Agosto 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> soldi che avrebbe preso anche altrove



Probabile, ma il Barcellona lo ha fatto, non le altre


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Agosto 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No, perché il suo contratto non era in scadenza e la clausole non hanno proroghe a meno che sia previsto. A sky stanno dicendo che sia possibile si vada in tribunale



e c'hai ragione qui. 
bo vedremo allora


----------



## hakaishin (25 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> eh va be ma prima di lui il barcellona non era una grande mondiale. ora si. hanno vissuto anni incredibili tipo milan di berlusconi. esistevano solo loro e sono entrati nella leggenda del calcio col real ed il milan.



Ok ma io non la vedo così. Mi aspettavo altro. O meglio, io agirei in maniera diversa. Non sono entrati nella leggenda solo per messi eh


----------



## Snake (25 Agosto 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Probabile, ma il Barcellona lo ha fatto, non le altre



e anche Messi ha fatto 600 gol e 300 assist per il Barca, non per altre


----------



## hakaishin (25 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e c'hai ragione qui.
> bo vedremo allora



Rischia pure di rimanere al Barcellona...un bel casino insomma


----------



## Pit96 (25 Agosto 2020)

Non capisco le critiche. Se non sbaglio le notizie di una sua partenza c'erano già prima della sconfitta in CL. Ha 33 anni, se vuole partire non può aspettare tanto. 
Se ne va dopo l'8-2 in CL? Non è che gli anni prima fossero usciti bene dalla competizione. Persero in rimonta 3-0 con la Roma e 4-0 col Liverpool. 
Se va via davvero verrà ricordato non di certo per l'addio, ma per ben altro.
E se non si trova più bene a Barcellona è anche giusto che se ne vada secondo me


----------



## Coccosheva81 (25 Agosto 2020)

Io non credo proprio sia una questione di soldi.
Messi guadagna più di 100 milioni all' anno da molti anni, non saranno i 10 milioni in più o in meno a cambiargli la vita.
Il fatto che se ne voglia andare adesso unilateralmente, dopo un 8-2, in questo modo, bruscamente addirittura via fax dall' Argentina, dimostra proprio che lui e l' ambiente sono ormai in rotta insanabile.
L' 8-2 deve aver scoperchiato un bottino puzzolente e la società Barcellona deve essere una polveriera di livelli mai visti, Pique che si autovende in diretta dopo la partita, tutti licenziati i dirigenti (tranne il presidente), mezza squadra sul mercato
Perfino Puyol, l' equivalente barcellonese di Baresi, applaude la scelta di Messi.
Se andrà all' inter non lo so, ma solo il fatto che se ne parli come cosa possibile e non come fantascienza fa riflettere sullo status che hanno raggiunto, alla fine della fiera la scelta penso si riduca a loro, City o Psg (defilato)


----------



## Milanlove (25 Agosto 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Perchè gli conveniva stare a casa sua dove comanda più del presidente. E ora se ne va nel momento più cupo, nel momento del bisogno.
> Un vero leader eh



non se ne andrà tra gli insulti dei tifosi, ma tra gli applausi con statue erette in suo onore.

Messi ha reso il Barca enorme. Poche storie. E' e resterà il più grande calciatore della loro storia (e ne hanno avuti loro!) e probabilmente nelle classifiche-gioco è il migliore di tutti i tempi o comunque uno del club maradona, pelè, ronaldo il fenomeno. Quando vincerà il mondiale e lo vincerà perchè quelli come lui prima o poi lo vincono, sarà da considerarsi il migliore di sempre.


----------



## 7vinte (25 Agosto 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Per me all'inter non va.
> Starei attento ai gobbi...
> Già immagino Agnellone andare a dire: alla Juve abbiamo riunito i più forti del mondo ecc. ecc.



La Juve è già tanto se non smobilita, non può permetterselo.

Pare vada via a 0, rescinde. Mi spiace un po, pensavo chiudesse al Barca


----------



## Andris (25 Agosto 2020)

*legali Barcelona: " Clausola scaduta,la richiesta non ha sostanza legale"

Sport.es*


----------



## hakaishin (25 Agosto 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> *legali Barcelona: " Clausola scaduta,la richiesta non ha sostanza legale"
> 
> Sport.es*


Logico. Anche perché la proroga dei contratti in scadenza non era automatica ma andava concordata tra giocatore e club. Avrebbe dovuto trattare una proroga post covid. Ha voluto fare il furbetto


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Agosto 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> *legali Barcelona: " Clausola scaduta,la richiesta non ha sostanza legale"
> 
> Sport.es*



Ci eravamo tanto amati, ma perché quasi sempre finisce cosi.

Andarsene con un fax e da miserabile ,si possono e devono dire in faccia certe cose.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Agosto 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> clamoroso che vada via o che qualcuno utilizzi il fax ancora ?
> 
> non è in scadenza,chi paga 700 milioni per averlo un anno prima ?
> in spagna è obbligatorio mettere la clausola
> solo se lo vogliono vendere andrà via e comunque dovranno avere molti soldi,così rifaranno la squadra e placheranno l'ira dei tifosi.



Ha esercitato la clausola (scadenza prolungata al 31 agosto causa covid) per liberarsi a zero.
Pare abbia dato oggi comunicazione scritta al Barca


----------



## Snake (25 Agosto 2020)

occhio che a Barcellona rischia di scoppiare il pandemonio, la gente è già per strada. non escluderei possa essere una mossa per far saltare Bartomeu


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Agosto 2020)

.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Agosto 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Bruciore? Ma per quale motivo? Se lo prendono non posso che fargli i complimenti. Noi Ronaldo e loro Messi. La sfida sarebbe ancora più bella. Non puoi che fargli i complimenti se lo prendono. Non avessi avuto Ronaldo, avrebbe bruciato e avrei avuto sana invidia.



Con la differenza che c sarà un notevole differenza negli 1 vs 1 
Nn scherziamo


----------



## hakaishin (25 Agosto 2020)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Con la differenza che c sarà un notevole differenza negli 1 vs 1
> Nn scherziamo &#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;



Eh si si cetto cit.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Agosto 2020)

Leggo che Bartomeu, pur di non fare andare via Messi, è pronto a dimettersi lol


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia dall'Argentina e confermata anche da fonti spagnole, Messi avrebbe comunicato via fax al Barca la volontà di andare via. Secondo Onda cero Messi userebbe una clausola che gli permetterebbe di rescindere il contratto unilateralmente.
> 
> *Onda Cero: la decisione di Messi è definitiva. Andrà via. Non prenderà parte nemmeno ai test in programma in settimana.
> 
> ...




*Quotate le news *


----------



## Molenko (25 Agosto 2020)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Io non credo proprio sia una questione di soldi.
> Messi guadagna più di 100 milioni all' anno da molti anni, non saranno i 10 milioni in più o in meno a cambiargli la vita.
> Il fatto che se ne voglia andare adesso unilateralmente, dopo un 8-2, in questo modo, bruscamente addirittura via fax dall' Argentina, dimostra proprio che lui e l' ambiente sono ormai in rotta insanabile.
> L' 8-2 deve aver scoperchiato un bottino puzzolente e la società Barcellona deve essere una polveriera di livelli mai visti, Pique che si autovende in diretta dopo la partita, tutti licenziati i dirigenti (tranne il presidente), mezza squadra sul mercato
> ...



Sì, pure di Thiago Silva alla Fiorentina si parlava. Ognuno crede a ciò che vuole.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Agosto 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Eh si si cetto cit.



Ronaldo se verrà umiliato e capace di fare come Alves 
Cioè sparare a 0 sulla Juve Lol


----------



## hakaishin (25 Agosto 2020)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ronaldo se verrà umiliato e capace di fare come Alves
> Cioè sparare a 0 sulla Juve Lol



Sicuramente sarà così! 
Vedremo cosa ci rivelerà il futuro


----------



## Mika (25 Agosto 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia dall'Argentina e confermata anche da fonti spagnole, Messi avrebbe comunicato via fax al Barca la volontà di andare via. Secondo Onda cero Messi userebbe una clausola che gli permetterebbe di rescindere il contratto unilateralmente.
> 
> *Onda Cero: la decisione di Messi è definitiva. Andrà via. Non prenderà parte nemmeno ai test in programma in settimana.
> 
> ...



Secondo ma ha un accordo con PSG o Manchester City. In Italia a 30M netti + bonus non potrà mai arrivare. Sono 60 lordi all'anno per minimo tre anni, 120M+Bonus. Manderebbe in bancarotta qualsiasi squadra italiana.


----------



## Franz64 (25 Agosto 2020)

Ruiu insiste con Messi all'inda. Solo x questo è impossibile.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Agosto 2020)

Franz64 ha scritto:


> Ruiu insiste con Messi all'inda. Solo x questo è impossibile.



Non l'ha detto "con il presidentissimo sarebbe già a milanello"?


----------



## Beppe85 (25 Agosto 2020)

Ho sentito su Radio Sportiva di un'offerta dello United.


----------



## Snake (25 Agosto 2020)

*Conclusa la riunione d'emergenza della direttiva del Barca, alcuni membri hanno già rassegnato le dimissioni.*


----------



## mandraghe (25 Agosto 2020)

Magari lo prende la Juve. Falliranno ma lo faranno con stile: un grande botto. Vincono la champions e il giorno dopo portano i libri i tribunale, sarebbe epico


----------



## wildfrank (25 Agosto 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ecco perchè Gazidis tardava a rinnovare Ibra


----------



## mandraghe (25 Agosto 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia dall'Argentina e confermata anche da fonti spagnole, Messi avrebbe comunicato via fax al Barca la volontà di andare via. Secondo Onda cero Messi userebbe una clausola che gli permetterebbe di rescindere il contratto unilateralmente.
> 
> *Onda Cero: la decisione di Messi è definitiva. Andrà via. Non prenderà parte nemmeno ai test in programma in settimana.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Andris (25 Agosto 2020)

ricordo che anni fa il nababbo del City aveva detto che prendere Messi fosse il suo ultimo cruccio nel calcio
sicuramente ci riproverà,nonostante il fair play finanziario


----------



## wildfrank (25 Agosto 2020)

Franz64 ha scritto:


> Ruiu insiste con Messi all'inda. Solo x questo è impossibile.



Speriamo lo dica anche Crudeli, allora.....


----------



## mandraghe (25 Agosto 2020)

wildfrank ha scritto:


>




Tu vuole venire Milan? Io offrire due casse di banane, e tre capretti. Noi siam un club rispettoso di ferplei, e aspiriamo riportare il Milan in alto con una crescita sostenibile. C’mon mister Messi come to Milan, noi avere anche squadra femminile forte e piena di tope.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2020)

*Su Messi c'è anche l'Inter. Chiesto aiuto a Xi. QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/messi-linter-ce-chiesto-supporto-xi-vt93235.html#post2117125


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Agosto 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia dall'Argentina e confermata anche da fonti spagnole, Messi avrebbe comunicato via fax al Barca la volontà di andare via. Secondo Onda cero Messi userebbe una clausola che gli permetterebbe di rescindere il contratto unilateralmente.
> 
> *Onda Cero: la decisione di Messi è definitiva. Andrà via. Non prenderà parte nemmeno ai test in programma in settimana.
> 
> ...



Non ci posso credere ragazzi. Messi lascia davvero il Barcellona...

Convinto fino al 8-2 che avrebbe chiuso la carriera al barca.


----------



## Snake (25 Agosto 2020)

*Tyc Sport: Bartomeu avrebbe deciso di rassegnare le dimissioni *


----------

